# Most wanted MM?



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

Bear wats the most wanted MM that you wld like to have for yer collection ?:driving: :driving:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i would have to say either a jeep or a udlx? what does everyone else think


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

i thnk U D LX wld be crown jewel bear:starwars: :zoomin:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

the jeep would be a very nice addition to any collection


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

Bear wats the jeep ???dnt thnk i seen one those before:ride:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

jeep was just that a 4wd military vehicle built around the r mm was the first to use the term jeep then willys used it. lawsuits were involved the details are pretty sketchy i have yet to find an accurate detail of accounts. i have pics of mm jeep on 35mm but no scanner to post i will try to find a link


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

Thanks bear i ddnt no mm made n actual jeep thts cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

JOSE can get it all for you wholesale, Senor Tacos ----
I am the great taco caper --- Sing to me of your MMs...

-Jose
edro:


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

*MM-JEEP PIC.*

 

Heres a picture of one of those MM jeeps.

http://www.rollag.com/pics/pages/George_Yokiel-UTX_jeep_jpg.htm:ufo: 

This one looks more like a Jeep.

http://www.rollag.com/pics/pages/Bill_Ellis_NTX_jeep_jpg.htm


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Those are some very odd tractors i can see why someone would want them in the colletion. Something you just dont see everyday that one looks more like a car than a tractor but i guess thats what makes it worth something. Thanks for the pictures johnbron:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

thanks for finding those pictures johnbron i appreciate the help. i have only seen the ntx jeep thais is the first time i've seen a utx jeep. thanks again
bear


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

Both those are cool be funny seeing both thm coming at ya lol cant get 2 mny on the first one second one looks lil more rommy lol:driving:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

bringing this one up for the jeep pictures


----------



## Dieselbear (May 30, 2004)

They also made a 6 by 6 , GTX. I've seen old military pics. but never a real live one. Moline also made the first amfibious vehecil for the military
Glenn


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Which is the MM that looks like a car?


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

the second link in johnbrons post looks somewhat like a car


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

No, there was tractor that had a car-like front cowling and cab. I think it was geared higher, too. I think it was a MM. They sold it on the notion, that you could plow with it and drive the family to town later!


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I think thats the UDLX 
Ryan


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

here ya go


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks, Ryan!


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

thanks for the assist ryan i misread that the first time. heres one thats not to far away from me
http://www.wdm.ca/projects/comfortractor/


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

No problem at all... How many of those were produced if you had to estimate?
Ryan


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i beleive there was 125 of them made. i'll check tonite to be sure and let you know


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

sorry maniac it slipped my mind. according to the mm book 25 experimental were made in early 1938 then 125 production models in late 1938


----------

